# Safari n'ouvre pas les .pdf sur le net via aperçu



## wrestlingmania (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Lorsque sur un site il y a un .pdf et que je clic dessus pour le visionner dans safari et non le télécharger, il ne s'ouvre pas. Il y a un fond gris foncé avec un rond de chargement au milieu de la page...

Avant ça marchait, ça s'ouvrait avec aperçu, ensuite  j'ai installé adobe acrobate reader et ça s'ouvrait avec acrobate mais maintenant que je l'ai désinstallé ça ne s'ouvre donc plus et je dois faire clic droit enregistrer sous pour l'ouvrir avec aperçu sur l'ordi...

Une solution ? Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

L'installation d'Adobe Reader (ou plus exactement de son plugin web) change l'application qui ouvre les PDF dans les pages web (qui est Aperçu au départ).

Lorsqu'Adobe Reader est installé, il est possible de re-désigner Aperçu comme l'application devant prendre en charge les PDF, en modifiant les préférences d'Adobe Reader :
- lancer Adobe Reader (dossier /Applications/Adobe Reader 8/),
- dans le menu "Adobe Reader" choisir "Préférences..."
- aller dans la rubrique "Interne"
- décocher la case "Afficher dans le navigateur à l'aide de ..."
- cliquer sur "Ok"
Il est nécessaire de quitter puis relancer Safari pour que la modification y prenne effet.



Une fois Adobe Reader désinstallé, j'avoue ne pas trop savoir où modifier le paramètre pour rétablir Aperçu.

En attendant de trouver mieux, peut-être faudrait-il réinstaller provisoirement Adobe Reader, juste le temps de faire la manipulation.


----------



## wrestlingmania (24 Mai 2008)

OK, merci, je vais résinstaller acrobate alors


----------



## wrestlingmania (24 Mai 2008)

- décocher la case "Afficher dans le navigateur à l'aide de ..."

J'ai réinstallé adobe reader mais le problème est que je ne peux pas décocher cette case... Elle est gris clair je ne peux rien faire...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

Ouch ! La dernière fois, la désinstallation a dû mal se passer.

Ou bien il y a un défaut d'installation au niveau d'Aperçu (ce qui peut être éventuellement lié).

J'essaye de voir comment ça se présente chez moi...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2008)

~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.safari.plist à la corbeille.


----------



## hugo 88 (27 Avril 2011)

Je ré-ouvre le sujet car j'ai eu le même problème (Safari ne lisait plus les Pdf avec Apercu après ma désinstallation de Adobe Reader).
La solution trouvée: supprimer le plugin "AdobePDFViewer" situé dans le répertoire "Application". C'est celui-ci qui empêche Safari d'utiliser Apercu)

J'espère que celà pourra aider quelqu'un!
Bonne journée


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Et comme il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé, et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

